# Quick Question about port 8443 and Freebsd



## anthony911 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry if the title is a little confusing
My Spam Box is working
I am able to receive mail internally and externally no problems
however
if i try to go to 
https://x.x.x.x:8443/viewer I get this error message 
(Where x.x.x.x is my IP)

```
Failed to Connect

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at x.x.x.x:8443. 

Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.

    * Could the site be temporarily unavailable? Try again later.
    * Are you unable to browse other sites?  Check the computer's network connection.
    * Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.
```

Anyone know what could be causing this problem?
I had this problem before I did a portupgrade -arR and it seemed to have fixed the problem but now I did it again and it is not fixing it.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

Is there actually anything running on 8443? You can check with *netstat -an* and/or *sockstat*.

Firewall perhaps blocking the port (or the response)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

Are you behind a NAT'ing cable modem or DSL router with port-forwarding of public_ip:8443 to nat_ip:8443 behind the modem/router? In that case you may not be able to reach the website on its public IP address. Just a guess, don't know your network set-up.


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 30, 2009)

well if i put my old freebsd 6.1 up it works i can access my viewer
when i put 7.2 i cant access it..i didnt really change anything as far as configuration is concerned..

I also have another 7.2 which is running on another domain and the viewer works fine so in order to eliminate the whole installation again what i did was i copied the whole VM onto an external drive I transfered it over to the other domain controller (which is a totally different domain) and just changed the IP in rc.conf

everything loads fine when i boot it up i get no errors nothing i can ping with no problems but i cant access the viewer..

i dont really see anything that says 8443 in sockstat or netstat


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

Then the application that's supposed to listen on port 8443 may not be running, or it should show up in [cmd=]sockstat -l4p 8443[/cmd].


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmm..if I run sockstat -L4p 8443 I get 


```
USER  COMMAND  PID  FD PROTO LOCAL ADDRESS FORIGN ADDRESS
```

and nothing under it..
apparently nothing is running...


my spambox has spamassassin---clamav--amavisd-new
i believe those are the main applications?
shouldnt it be apache that runs on 8443? (i could be wrong though)


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just checked on the 6.1 that is working
doing a sockstat -l4p 8443 gives this result


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 30, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, you'll have to find out why Apache didn't start _or_ why it is not running on port 8443..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

split-off thread (new problem): http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5929


----------

